# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Slijtage van het gehoor - Artikel

## Agnes574

Slijtage van het gehoor: er zijn oplossingen

Vanaf 50 jaar vermindert het gehoor geleidelijk: men noemt dat fenomeen leeftijdsgebonden gehoorverlies of presbyacousis. Uiteraard wordt dit fenomeen niet door iedereen op dezelfde manier ervaren. Er bestaan inderdaad verergerende factoren van presbyacousis, waardoor sommige mensen vroeger getroffen worden door een doofheid die min of meer geleidelijk optreedt.


Welke zijn de symptomen van presbyacousis?

■Belangrijke hinder waar veel lawaai is.
■Verminderde waarneming van hoge tonen: vrouwenstemmen worden niet meer gehoord, in tegenstelling tot mannenstemmen die men wel blijft horen.
■Verstaanbaarheidsproblemen tijdens gesprekken.
■Oorsuizingen.


Mensen die getroffen worden door een vermindering van het gehoor hebben snel het gevoel dat ze uitgesloten worden. Hun sociale leven wordt verstoord, wat hun isolement nog dreigt te versterken. Daarom is het zo belangrijk de hierboven opgesomde symptomen na te gaan zodat men zich bewust wordt van de vermindering van het gehoor. Meteen daarna kan naar de geschiktste oplossing gezocht worden.


Welke zijn de verergerende factoren van presbyacousis?

Presbyacousis heeft te maken met veroudering. Dat betekent dus dat de vermindering van het gehoor een natuurlijk fenomeen is. Er zijn echter ook factoren die in staat zijn deze veroudering nog te versnellen:
- gehoortrauma's,
- blootstelling aan lawaai in de werkomgeving of in het dagelijkse leven (walkman, discman, mp3-speler, concerten),
- de levenswijze (tabak, alcohol en een sedentair leven kunnen leiden tot letsels van de micro-bloedsomloop in het binnenoor),
- medische antecedenten (herhaalde oorontstekingen),
- enz


Welke zijn de oplossingen?

De diagnose wordt door een kno-arts gesteld na de afname van een tonaal en vocaal audiometrische test. Als auditieve hulp noodzakelijk blijkt, zal ze u op voorschrift bezorgd worden door een audioprothesist.

Dankzij de technische vooruitgang, worden hoorapparaten kleiner en ze leveren bovendien betere prestaties. Het apparaat vergt wel een moeilijke aanpassing. Deze aanpassing kan een tijdje duren en de persoon in kwestie mag niet aarzelen om zijn problemen te bespreken met zijn omgeving en met de audioprothesist.

Er bestaan drie soorten hoorapparaten: rond het oor, als binnenoorimplantaat of als apparaat dat verwerkt is in een bril. De keuze is enerzijds afhankelijk van het soort doofheid, het feit of het gehoorverlies recent is of niet, de gevolgen van het probleem, enz, en anderzijds ook van de prijs van het apparaat.


Hoeveel kosten hoorapparaten? 
-Analoog hoorapparaat: tussen  600 en 1.200
-Digitaal hoorapparaat: tussen  750 en 2.000
-Binnenoorimplantaat:  23.000
-Middenoorimplantaat: tussen  2.500 en 7.000
-Hoorprothese met beenverankering: tussen  2.500 en 5.000

De ziekteverzekering (in België) betaalt ongeveer  500 terug voor een hoorapparaat aan één oor en  950 voor een hoorapparaat aan beide oren.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

